# Camera Bag



## Vincwat (Jan 24, 2015)

Hello,

I am looking for advice before buying a new camera bag.
At the moment I have 2 bags: LowePro Pro Runner 300AW & National Geographic 2478
I will keep my NG 2478. But I would like to replace my Pro Runner.

Here is what must fit in the bag:

2 Bodies (7Dmk2 - 5Dmk3)
1 70-200 2,8
1 Tamron 150-600 soon to be replaced by the Sigma 150-600 sport.
1 24-105
1 flash
1 13" laptop
1 or 2 extra space for other lenses or battery grip.

It should also have a tripod holding system.
It should be light when empty ;D
It must be a backpack. I don't mind if there is no quick access.
It must not look like these Fastpack from lowepro, I hate this kind of design.
In fact it must be an adventure bag ;D
Ideally it should have the right dimensions to be accepted as hand baggage by most airlines. They never check the weight as long as it looks light 

I am open to any brand.

Lets see what you come up with...

Vincwat


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2015)

As a recent owner of the 350 I can 4/5 star recommend the 450 Protactic by Lowepro. I *think* it can hold all you want. YMMV. But man this thing is SOLID. It makes my Lowepro Sport 15L seem like it's made out of tissue paper. Not the fastest for pulling/pushing your gear out of the bag but retains it very well and the storage options are numerable.


----------



## Vincwat (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks "slclick"

I will have a look at the 450.

Vincwat


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 24, 2015)

The f stop Loka with a large insert might work for you except I don't know if the Tammy will fit.
In any case you can check it out. If fulfills all the other requirements.

Edit: looks like the Tammy will fit in the large ICU (the bag in the picture is larger than the Loka, but what matters is the insert is the same one that I mentioned above).



candc said:


> thanks for the comparison alan, just the fact that there are comparisons being made says a lot for the tamron. something that cannot be overstated is the bargain price and how well it fits into a pack!



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=19503.0;attach=44410;image


----------



## Vincwat (Jan 24, 2015)

I check the Lowepro Tactic. I don't like the design. The Loka is very nice. Looks like a serious competitor!

Vincwat


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2015)

Bags are like shoes and bike saddles, very hard to find the perfect one and it's usually a lifelong journey(Meanwhile you end up with a grundle of them)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 24, 2015)

Vincwat said:


> I check the Lowepro Tactic. I don't like the design. The Loka is very nice. Looks like a serious competitor!
> 
> Vincwat



I added the link to the picture showing how the Tammy fits within the large ICU. Missed it last time.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2015)

slclick said:


> Bags are like shoes and bike saddles, very hard to find the perfect one and it's usually a lifelong journey(Meanwhile you end up with a grundle of them)



There is no one perfect bag, unless you take almost exactly the same gear every time you go out. I have Toploaders for 1-2 lenses (3 different sizes for different lenses), two backpacks for 3-4 lenses (one for just the photo gear, one that holds a laptop and personal items), a backpack for 5-6 lenses, and any of those can fit in a carry-on size hard case for travel. I also have a backpack for just one lens...a 600/4.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 24, 2015)

A Guragear Bataflae 32L will easily hold the gear you mention. The straps can be zipped up internally so they are out of the way when not needed, it is relatively light weight when empty, has a good highly adjustable support system (not sure if it's up to "adventure bag" standards) and it is very sturdy with what I consider to be just the right amount of padding. The only downside is it makes no allowances for a laptop.


----------



## Vincwat (Jan 24, 2015)

I know it is hard to find a perfect bag.
But I really want to avoid having many different bags. I hate owning stuff that I rarely use.
The Loka could fit my needs. I would like to actually see one before buying it. I live in Europe, I can't see on their website where it is on sale.
Looking at the picture I can see that the Tammy fits in. Not sure if a 70-200 would fit on top of that.
Anyone has tried one of these?:
http://www.clikelite.co.za/

Vincwat


----------



## Vivid Color (Jan 24, 2015)

Check out the Think Tank backpacks. They come in a variety of sizes and are pretty lightweight for the various sizes.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 24, 2015)

Vincwat said:


> I know it is hard to find a perfect bag.
> But I really want to avoid having many different bags. I hate owning stuff that I rarely use.
> The Loka could fit my needs. I would like to actually see one before buying it. I live in Europe, I can't see on their website where it is on sale.
> Looking at the picture I can see that the Tammy fits in. Not sure if a 70-200 would fit on top of that.
> ...



You should write to f stop gear and ask. They are extremely accommodating at customer support. I wanted to know if the Loka fits someone of my height and they sent me a photo of one of their employees (of my height) wearing it. Plus, they have a 30-day return policy I think. And yes, they ship to Europe AFAIK.
The problem is, you can always go bigger (for example, buy the Satori and the XL ICU) but that might exceed the size restrictions of some careers. It seems to me, that the 70-200 plus camera will take up the two upper left compartments, and the 24-105 and the flash can sit vertical next to each other in the bottom left one. The large ICU is deep enough for each camera to carry their grips.
The other question is, whether it is even portable with all this gear. But I am assuming you are strong enough to be up to that task


----------



## Vincwat (Jan 24, 2015)

I will try to find a shop that sells the Loka. Apparently there is also a light Loka.

Vincwat


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2015)

Vincwat said:


> I know it is hard to find a perfect bag.
> But I really want to avoid having many different bags. I hate owning stuff that I rarely use.
> The Loka could fit my needs. I would like to actually see one before buying it. I live in Europe, I can't see on their website where it is on sale.
> Looking at the picture I can see that the Tammy fits in. Not sure if a 70-200 would fit on top of that.
> ...



Gee, that's a sentiment no one here has ever held


----------



## Famateur (Jan 24, 2015)

slclick said:


> Bags are like shoes and bike saddles, very hard to find the perfect one and it's usually a lifelong journey(Meanwhile you end up with a grundle of them)


Agreed. Same deal with holsters -- it's easy to end up with a box full over the years.

I'm lucky that (for now), I don't have a ton of gear, so the Crumpler bag I picked up recently fits everything just right:

> Body
> 17-55MM
> 24-70MM
> 70-200MM
> Speedlite
> Filters
> Spare Batteries/Chargers/cables
> Wipes and other miscellany
> Straps for travel tripod (though mine has its own nice enough case)

I don't know if Crumpler makes backpack/adventure-style bags, but I'm quite impressed with the design and construction of the bag I have. Props to the Aussies on a great bag for me.


----------



## JPAZ (Jan 25, 2015)

+1 on the Loka.

Email their customer support with your list and they'll get back to you on the feasibility. While YMMV, F-stop has been pretty up front when I've asked about differing sets of gear and which ICU would work. My Loka has been through trips on 5 continents and I've yet to have an issue with it as carry on.


----------

